

Google Failed at Smartphones. Can It Really Build Smart Homes and Robots? - lmg643
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-01-30/google-failed-at-smartphones-dot-can-it-really-build-smart-homes-and-robots

======
wehadfun
How well was Motorolla doing prior to being bought by google?

